# ET-73 Mod. finished...WORKS GREAT !!!



## dick bullard (Apr 8, 2010)

Just finished the mod. for the ET-73 receiver......

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?p=909

Works great...before I could barely make it 25 ft. into my kitchen just through 1 exterior wall...now I can take it all the way to the front of my house , half way down my driveway any set it in my truck and still works like a charm.....haven't tried to see what it's furthest distance is yet ...!!!

Rick


----------



## fire it up (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome Rick!
Have been meaning to do this mod to mine and haven't yet, even last night I went inside and shut the door and lost connection.
Definitely gonna do it now.
Thanks!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  I would have like to see how/where the wire is actually soldered, but I think I figure it out.  Great mod.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, after about 4 years worth of use and abuse, my ET-73 has finally gone south for good. I got a request for a new one (or two
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) on my Father's Day Gift wish list. The new one(s) will get the antenna mod. Somewhere I've seen the antenna mod done on the sending unit also-disremember if it was on here or on Instructables.com-could have been a link here to Instructables.


----------



## graybeard (Apr 8, 2010)

I think Maverick should do some modifying on these units to include an antenna!!

beard


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 8, 2010)

I definately agree. It wouldn't cost em much.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 8, 2010)

My ET-73 is still sealed in the box. Need to take it through its first smoke this wknd and am loving the idea of this mod. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea the reception on mine sucks as well. I have been meaning to do this but have been a bit chicken. I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 8, 2010)

I tooo am like most of the folks here and I was gonna do this to mine too. But now I feel alittle more well let's say a kick in the butt again !!!


----------



## baconisgood4me (Apr 14, 2010)

I just bought an ET-73 and it didn't work very well. I placed the transmitter outside and I couldn't get a signal through 2 walls. 

I did the mod today and I tested the unit by putting the transmitter on the ground beside the garage and walking everywhere in the house...signal was received everywhere even in the basement. This mod is well worth the effort. It only takes an hour to do. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW I used 14 gauge copper wire that is used to wire household plug outlets and lights.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm now starting a cut-n-paste file on my computer to hold all of my TO-DPO Mods, this one included - Thanks!


----------



## dribron (Apr 15, 2010)

How much distance are you able to get with the mod? I am thinking of ordering one, but will need very close to the 80' to possible 100' with a few walls and up stairs.


----------



## nickelmore (Apr 18, 2010)

Search my posts for this mod

I posted both mods a while back.

I would link it butb I am on my blackberry waiting for a turkey to sho up


----------



## dick bullard (Apr 18, 2010)

Have'nt seen the farthest it will go yet, but I do know that it will work from the farthest part of my back yard thru my house...that is approx. 125'....and that is just with the receiver mod.....I imagine if you also did the mod to the transmitter it would probably go a block or two.....didn't do the transmitter mod. yet....don't really need it, but my curiosity may get the best of me and I will try it....the mods. are pretty simple and straight forward.....my son had me doing mods. to his XBox 360 controlers...knew these mods. to the ET 73 couldn't be any harder than those to work on....what a b--ch !!**##!! Oh well, that's another story...!!!


Rick


----------



## dick bullard (Apr 18, 2010)

While you're at it...I would recommend making this simple little mod. to the case also for access to the switches on the transmitter....well worth the few minutes it took to do !!!




RICK


----------

